# Adding 3M reflective lettering to ANSI Jackets



## old timmer (Jan 18, 2015)

I have a police department that is wanting 3M Scitchlite reflective "POLICE" added to some new 5.11 reversible ANSI jackets. I have never used this materiael and am unsure of the best way to apply it to the jackets. I ordered cad cut 3M reflective from stahls and should have it in a couple days. The jackets show they have a 100% polyester shell, pocketing, and insulation, with 100% nylon body lining. Stahls said I shouldn't have any problems with it, but I dont want to mess up a $200 jacket either. Thanks in advance


----------



## garybt (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Old Timmer! We recently heat pressed EMS safety green jackets of the same material. We used Stahl's 3M also and had perfect results. Just follow the instructions snd do not peel until the vinyl is cool to the touch. Good luck!


----------

